# Patriot's Red Brigade



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Some of the latest pictures of my Red Brigade.
BUOY

















KALA

















BINDI


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful. Love love love Buoy's face. What a handsome fella! And Bindi is stunning. I'm falling more and more in love with reds.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Sookster said:


> They are absolutely beautiful. Love love love Buoy's face. What a handsome fella! And Bindi is stunning.


I gotta agree with that. Good looking dogs all round. 

Thanx for the pix!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Buoy is adorable.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Bouy looks like Bindi's mini-me! So gorgeous...all of them!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

sandooch said:


> Bouy looks like Bindi's mini-me! So gorgeous...all of them!


Funny you should mention that...I just got done taking these pictures today after they both got their weekly bath.








They are best buddies! Although Buoy thinks every intact girl is in his harem.:kiss: The little stud muffin! 









Bindi - Head study


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

They are quite beautiful.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

thestars said:


> Some of the latest pictures of my Red Brigade.
> BUOY
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Jean you have been busy.. Your dogs look fantastic ... I hear that Buoy got a major ..???? A birdie told me...  Good Job Jean !!!! keep up your hard work!!!!!!!!!!! you are a star !!!!!!!!! BTW got a boy here with your name on him Hmmmmm.....


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow, they are all beautiful, but Bindi is outstanding.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs! Small world. I used to live in Bella Vista above the golf course. It's so pretty there!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

@ CurlyDog - Yes it is gorgeous here in the hills. We built our dream home on 6 acres so we have lots of room and no one can see our home from the road.

@ BigRedPoodle - Yes he got a major, can't wait to finish him although he loves going on the road with Mom and all the attention and special food! That Boy is tempting me!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

thestars said:


> @ CurlyDog - Yes it is gorgeous here in the hills. We built our dream home on 6 acres so we have lots of room and no one can see our home from the road.
> 
> @ BigRedPoodle - Yes he got a major, can't wait to finish him although he loves going on the road with Mom and all the attention and special food! That Boy is tempting me!


Hey you mean the Candy Look alike HA HA.. It was meant to tempt you he is stunning ! ..
God Buoy looks good !


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOVE that face! He has the most handsome face! Congrats on the major, that is wonderful. Both of them are lovely and so neat that they are the same color!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the major. They are both beautiful.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

I love them all but man oh man your mini is just stunning, such a prefect square muzzle!!
If he was a toy or standard I'd be putting my name in for a puppy from him!
Moar pictures please 
Do you have a picture with all 3?


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

*Wow*

When I was younger, I was always a sucker for red headed guys and I think I feel the same about red poodles. They're gorgeous.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

buttercup123 said:


> I love them all but man oh man your mini is just stunning, such a prefect square muzzle!!
> If he was a toy or standard I'd be putting my name in for a puppy from him!
> Moar pictures please
> Do you have a picture with all 3?


I hope to arrange a picture of all three of my reds when we go to the Topeka, KS AKC show at the end of the Month. The photographer we had at the Sedalia show will be the photographer at this show.


----------

